# Can't figure it out....Flash sync speed...??



## AMOMENT (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the SB700 for my NikonD7000...I read both manuals and can't seem to figure out if my camera can use a faster shutter speed than 1/320.  I know I posted about this before and someone kindly posted a picture of one of the settings, but the "AUTO FP" is not an option on the NikonD7000, which I believe the following poster said.  I also set my flash to Manual, and under my camera's "bracketing/flash menu, there fastest shutter speed available is a 1/320 sunc.  Does this mean this is the fastest my camera with sync with the flash?  I'm hoping to be able to use faster shutter speeds so I can use larger apertures and have a shallower DOF.  Thanks!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

No. Trust me, you can go higher than 1/320th, you just haven't read your manual well enough.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 26, 2012)

Re: SB700 Auto-FP with D7000: Studio & Lighting Technique Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

John Adkins Photography Blog: Nikon Auto FP High Speed Sync!

Auto-FP High Speed Flash Tutorial - YouTube

Auto FP High Speed Sync Mode | Daily Tips and Tricks for Digital Photography

Nikon D7000 Review by IR


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 26, 2012)

Jimmy Daly's Blog


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! Everyone is so accommodating.

In that case... I can't seem to figure out why my checking account is so low? Can y'all help me with that?


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 26, 2012)

Page 222. It can. You just have to make sure you're doing it right.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 26, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Wow! Everyone is so accommodating.
> 
> In that case... I can't seem to figure out why my checking account is so low? Can y'all help me with that?


It's a known fact some have a hard time using Google.

As for your checking account...stop buying cameras.


----------



## AMOMENT (Aug 26, 2012)

NEVERMIND, god it =))))


----------



## AMOMENT (Aug 26, 2012)

I mean "got it."  I waqs thrown slightly because there is actually no "auto fp" setting exactly on my caamera, you must set it to 1/320 auto fp and from there when you adjust your shutter, you can do so higher.  I sort of knew this but I must of had one of my settings off bc when I tried to raise my shutter speed, it wouldn't go any higher.  Anyway...problem avoided.  Didn't even need google


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

AMOMENT said:


> I mean "got it."  I waqs thrown slightly because there is actually no "auto fp" setting exactly on my caamera, you must set it to 1/320 auto fp and from there when you adjust your shutter, you can do so higher.  I sort of knew this but I must of had one of my settings off bc when I tried to raise my shutter speed, it wouldn't go any higher.  Anyway...problem avoided.  Didn't even need google




Not even a "thank you."


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

No.. who needs Google when you have TPF!


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> No.. who needs Google when you have TPF!



Or when Google takes You to TPF.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

You can AT LEAST say thank you.... Google or not.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 27, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> You can AT LEAST say thank you.... Google or not.



ITT: Someone that can't live without recognition.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 27, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> ITT: Someone that can't live without recognition.




It's not about recognition. Its about manners, ethics, and respect for peers.


----------

